
9 principles of innovation from Google - nreece
http://specials.rediff.com/money/2008/mar/11google2.htm
======
aswanson
Here's an idea for an innovation: Fix the search page so that if I put in a
query and click on "Images", it doesn't blank out my query and make me type it
again. Ask.com has figured that one out, at least.

------
wallflower
" "We also have people do things like Snippets. Every Monday, all the
employees write an email that has five to seven bullet points on what you did
the previous week. Being a search company, we take all the emails and make a
giant Web page and index them."

I heard about this (from Batelle's book?) a while ago and thought what if more
companies did it - at the end of every week publish a list of what you
accomplished..then I realized most people would be scared because it makes
everyone accountable for producing something. Nowadays, we do scrum at our
company now so it wouldn't be a stretch.

------
aneesh
Innovation number 10: Put the article on one page, not 9 different pages. Me
being annoyed at waiting for 9 pages to load doesn't make me any more likely
to click on your ads!

------
bootload
_"... 'You're brilliant? We're hiring. Come work at Google,' ...'I found an
idea, and I can go to Google and have a demo in a month and be launched in
six.' ..."_

So is spruiking for new-hires the point of the article?

~~~
DaniFong
It may be more legitimate than you think. Google is one of the few companies
I've interviewed at that isn't scared of my startup bug. They've been able to
attract people who are otherwise entrepreneurs and keep them there (as, I
suppose, intrapreneurs).

~~~
aswanson
They probably aren't scared because they know whatever you come up with, they
own if they so please.

~~~
DaniFong
I think it's illegal, in California, to claim ownership of something if you
worked on it on your own, with your equipment, in your free time.

~~~
aswanson
Cali, always ahead of the game. If I stuck to what I knew early in life, I'd
be there. You are very lucky EDIT and smart.

~~~
DaniFong
Heck, I flew in from the east coast of Canada with only $800 in the bank. If I
can do it, you can too.

~~~
aswanson
I certainly will ;). Great weather for outdoor hacking, friendly people,
what's not to like? Almost anywhere beats NJ.

